# Shameless Wednesday posting



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Things I've learned.... Most of my friends are not dog people. I am way past making them crazy on fb so now, after giving you all a considerable break, I'll make you crazy!
And if anyone wants to join me please post pictures.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh I'm not done yet I can only post five at a time.
Ozzy is repaying willow for everything he did to her. Lily found his ears and boy bits yesterday.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm way past crazy Donna, can never see enough of these fabulous dogs. 
My poor Molly spends most her time dragging Sid around on her ears and tail.
It's a good job they're such great natured dogs! 

I can only manage one picture at a time from my IPad


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to admit I'm so glad Ozzy is taking one for the team. Glad I keep their ears so long! 
What a cutie!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a good big brother Ozzy is. Never get tired of puppy pictures. Do you have any more.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> I have to admit I'm so glad Ozzy is taking one for the team. Glad I keep their ears so long!
> What a cutie!!!


Yes Molly has extremely long ears, I've just taken 2inch off and there's still 3inch of hair for Sid to hang off


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful photos! In order to stop boring my FB friends, I gave Barney his own page so only those interested/obsessed can view them and everyone else can bog off!

Nicki, Sid is looking adorable, though whether he can see you is debatable!  x

Here's Barney today, ears flapping crazily towards the windmill!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Beautiful photos! In order to stop boring my FB friends, I gave Barney his own page so only those interested/obsessed can view them and everyone else can bog off!
> 
> Nicki, Sid is looking adorable, though whether he can see you is debatable!  x
> 
> Here's Barney today, ears flapping crazily towards the windmill!


I've tried to trim a little from around his eyes but without taking an eye it was pretty much a hopeless task! 

Ha ha! I think barney is in pursuit of windy Miller, oh no now I'm showing my age


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Windy Miller? Nah, way before my time  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> What a good big brother Ozzy is. Never get tired of puppy pictures. Do you have any more.


Do I have more? Lol silly question  I added one of ozzy taking a break and look at Jake's face I the group shot. He has a terrible cut and you can really see how pissed he is.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> Do I have more? Lol silly question  I added one of ozzy taking a break and look at Jake's face I the group shot. He has a terrible cut and you can really see how pissed he is.


Great picture love that look on his face


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Photo 4 is fab! Photo 5 sent my mind wondering into strange places... but they are all great pictures. How you cope with 4 is beyond me!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great! Love Ozzy on your shoulder. Poor Jake would rather be somewhere else. I think you need a bigger couch for everyone to sit on.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the group shot at least Willow is looking at Lily Oh what a cuddle monster Ozzy is. It looks like he and Lily are going to have a great relationship, Jake and Willow can just roll their eyes and say kids!! Jake does look very poodley in that picture, not impressed but gorgeous none the less.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Love the group shot at least Willow is looking at Lily Oh what a cuddle monster Ozzy is. It looks like he and Lily are going to have a great relationship, Jake and Willow can just roll their eyes and say kids!! Jake does look very poodley in that picture, not impressed but gorgeous none the less.


He fights me being combed and he is so dramatic. The smallest tug and he literally jumps off the table. It takes two people to comb or clip him and of course his coat is the most work. I finally told Nick we are shaving him down and starting from scratch. Note I will clip his body every three weeks. I will let his beard grow back I just didn't want a big head and shaved body.
He us the reason I insisted on a smoothie. I can't do one more coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love all the pictures of baby Lily - she is such a sweetie - but she is going to have a super fuzzy body - I'm thinking she'll have as much coat as Cricket? It is still going to need grooming Donna 
We need comparisons of your pups wearing the Bruin shirt - I'm sure I remember Oz and Willow wearing it!
What a lovely cuddle Ozzy is giving you and lovely to see you giving him your full attention 

Your dogs are fabulous and I'm loving hairy Sid and ear flapping Barney too.

Aren't we lucky - don't you feel sorry for people who are 'not dog people'. How do they cope with life without having fur friends to distract them and love them and remind them that all is not lost - that there is still something to smile about and someone who loves you to the moon and back. Someone to be right by you loving you and waiting without judgement until you feel able to smile just a little again.

My therapy group all taken over the last couple of days


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gorgeous photos and a quite lovely message Marzi... 😢 Oh I seem to have something in my eye.... 

😊 x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi Ozzy is my heart dog. He will always have my attention. I'm not sure how her coat roll turn out. I'd love a cricket.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> I love all the pictures of baby Lily - she is such a sweetie - but she is going to have a super fuzzy body - I'm thinking she'll have as much coat as Cricket? It is still going to need grooming Donna
> We need comparisons of your pups wearing the Bruin shirt - I'm sure I remember Oz and Willow wearing it!
> What a lovely cuddle Ozzy is giving you and lovely to see you giving him your full attention
> 
> ...


Not a truer word spoken marzi, how would we get through the day without the unconditional love of our furry friends. We know when we are sad they're are there to cry on and soak up our tears and we know they're there when to return and are always happy when we do. At the end of the day what better than a snuggle up with them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for all these lovely photos ladies and for the reminder that I have a standing appointment with my very own therapist and his OBTT (orange ball throwing technique).


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all, haven't posted in ages but have kept up with everyone's news about their lovely poos! Harle is 2 now and is doing great! I have finally joined the league of crazy poo person and gotten a 2nd little poo, a little girl called Lily, very popular name at the moment! She is Harleys half sister. Donny my admiration for u is growing by the minute. 4 poos is my dream, but sadly I feel will not come true, might stretch to 3 if I can persuade hubby!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Harley and Lily are beautiful and look like they get along well! It's going to take a while here to get Jake to warm up to my lil but Ozzy has taken a shine. Willow remains indifferent. 
I can tell you that I found going from two to three kind of challenging but three to four is seamless.


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Donna, your little Lily is stunning and quite unique! The photo of Harley and Lily lying together is a rarity. I think H is still traumatised from all the puppy ear biting etc in the early days and will not usually lie next to her, I think he sees her as an annoying little sister who he has to put up with and will often grumble at her and tell her off!! He looks at me sometimes as if to say, mum when she going back!! They play fight all the time sometimes a little too hard and I have to intervene. Very deep down I think he would miss her if she weren't here!!!


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

This is usually as good as it gets!


----------

